# Draining the water tank in a 1995 B654



## Siatbury (Oct 12, 2010)

Hi folks,
I am still trying to get to grips with my first motorhome , a B654 Hymer after years of caravanning. Love it so far, but would really appreciate some help. When the internal water tank is in use, apart from running all the taps to empty it, can you drain it to travel/store? I expected there might be a two way valve, like the one on my van that dumped the water from the water heater. I have looked everywhere, and can not find a way of emptying the tank other than using the taps...is this right? Thanks in anticipation!
Siatbury


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Take the large screw cap off the top of the tank, get your hand down inside the tank and you should find a plug (like a sink plug) lurking underneasth the submersible pump. I had a B544 on a "P" plate and thats where mine was. (Someone on here helped me out with exactly the same question)


----------



## Bryansdad (Aug 24, 2010)

Hi
I have an 02 B544 and for me to drain the system I pull the plug from inside the water tank as MrPlodd says, then I plunge the safety valve next to our Truma boiler (inside the wardrobe). Then I open the hot and cold drain valves that are next to the grey water drain valve and leave the taps open. I also take out the fuse for the water pump to avoid accidentally burning it out if I turn the 12V system on whilst the taps are open and the water system is dry.

Hope this helps.

Good Luck!


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

You seem to have your question covered and a good suggestion about removing the water pump fuse. We used to do that but later I fitted a separate water pump isolating switch which saves a little hassle and while you are away camping you can switch it off anytime that you like.


----------

